# engine identity A3 1600cc 1998



## icarus1978 (Apr 17, 2006)

hi im looking to identify an engine for a friend 1998 A3 1600cc can anyone tell me some tell tell signs so i dont end up with an engine from a skoda or a vw (not that theres any difference)


----------



## Juice78 (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: engine identity A3 1600cc 1998 (icarus1978)*

I think they are all same. AKL engine. Except that Skoda used also the 75bhp version, but its easy to identify: the exhaust manifold is in front of engine...


----------

